# i want to feed my P something new?



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey people i have been checking out this forum for a while trying to think of something different to feed my P... I'm getting kinda tired of the beefheart cubes, feeder fish and flake food.... I've heard that you can actually feed some P's with meats from the grocery store if so what kinds are good (I've heard Chicken and Shrimp work anything else?) also if there's any other suggestion on what to feed my 5"RbP please post em


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

krill.bloodworm.chicken heart.steak.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> krill.bloodworm.chicken heart.steak.










All gd m8!! thats what i use and their colour is brill!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

squid, tilapia, catfish, smelts, or shrimp from the seafood counter of any grocery store work great.

~Will.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

This guy here has ate nothing but shrimp:


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I feed mine smelt,silversides,krill,ocean perch,worms,bait shop maggots,once in a great while feeders and bits of lean red meat all in a
rotaion.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should try any fish fillet (smelt, sardines...), shrimp, crab...







!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Go with some shrimp, krill and blood worms. Mine guys love em. Oh i just got some aggressive fish stick and they love them too.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey i got some snails in a can in my cupboard will that work also????

Thanks for previous posts im definatly looking into some of those


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all the fish type food mentioned are good i would also try and get the on pellet as a supliment to their diet
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Everything mentioned previously works well. I also feed my guys pinky mice/rats (f/t) and pigeon squab, and zebra finch nestlings (both f/t). They suck em up....


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

pinkys and 1/2 size mice are my p's fav food!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

a good question would be about feeding them leeches from baitshop and convicts


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

I heard some people feed their p's squid how good is that for them? I feed my red bellies crickets brine shrimp krill bloodworms and feeders when I'm out of everything else


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

If you get them chicken from the supermarket can they get sallamonila from it?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

from past posts, they said to stay away from chicken liver for it makes the water really bad. But too bad for me i dont have a ref in my office so i cant keep frozen stuff (my tank is in my office). I just feed these killers cichlid pellets, then i give em quarantined live feeders on weekends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Live earthworms and black worms are good foods.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pellet stuffed shrimp for my boy....best of both worlds.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Stick your finger in the tank and stay really still. Very nutritious!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

scrape some meat off your toes.


----------

